# Help with Boat Wiring...SCL, UT.



## RedRockHunters (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey Guys,
New to the site. Have to say it's awesome to see so many setups of different boats here.
Wondering if anyone was around the Salt Lake City area and knows anything about wiring a boat. I'm working on a StarCraft V-hull. I'm pretty good at most things but I have no idea where to even begin with wiring. I've looked all over Youtube and still nothing. IF anyone is around Salt Lake city and could help me out Let me know Please LOL. I need the help.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 24, 2015)

:WELCOME: 

a photo is always a great way to start off !!
#1 - draw a simple sketch on paper of WHAT you want the wires to go to.
have a plan - a main terminal with all the switches and where it is mounted.
Are you going to keep it tiller steer or go to remote with a console ?
Lots of variables to consider before anyone can give you some decent feedback.
Enjoy the Ride !!


----------



## Skiffing (Apr 24, 2015)

Take a look at this post. It may be helpful:


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36735&p=383809#p383809


----------



## RedRockHunters (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. As I get more wire connectors and etc... i am starting to see how it works. I can build a house but electricity is a new world. LoL
I plan on keeping it as simple as possible. Pump, Fishfinder, trolling motor and maybe some lights.


----------

